# Ladyfish throwing hooks..



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Hey guys,

I know I'm crowding the forum with threads, and I only sort of apologize. If y'all didn't have so much knowledge, maybe I'd just give up and go somewhere else. :whistling:

Anyway, dad and I got into the ladyfish pretty good today, and we should have put 5 or 6 in the boat. But, we only ended up getting 2 in the cooler. Several times when I hooked up, they'd throw hooks. Same thing happened to dad. He was using a silver (non weedless) spoon. I threw a mirrodine twitchbait and a bucktail jig. On all those baits we got slung off at least once each. Probably twice each. Does anyone have a suggestion to keep that from happening? I need those things!

-R.


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Lady fish throwing the hook before getting to the boat is usually a good thing. Damn things make a mess.


----------



## Reel Wins (Jun 4, 2009)

I'm assuming that there were treble hooks or J hooks on those lures so I'd say set the hook several times and always keep the tight line to them espicially when they jump. Because the slack in the line frormed when they jump and them shacking their heads will let them spit the hook easily.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

yupper, that what happens when you hook a lady! your not doing anything wrong, the dang things just go nuz when they are fighting! Great entertainpent.....


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If by thrown, you mean when they jump... keep in mind how close these are related to tarpon... 

Brent


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

This is kind of a funny question.. ladyfish are incredible at shaking hooks. They jump and thrash their heads constantly. They are kinda like a baby tarpon, they will jump 10-20 times .. I lose them even with lures that have 3 trebels! 

I don't think there is anything special you can do other than not horse them too much and use really sharp hooks. Personally, they are a nuisance so I don't mind the long-distance-release.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

You are damned if you do and damned if you don't... Keep the line tight and they rip the lure out when they shake their head...
Give them slack and they throw the thing...

Brent


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

FLbeachbum said:


> Lady fish throwing the hook before getting to the boat is usually a good thing. Damn things make a mess.


^ What he said.


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

Alright - I appreciate all the feedback, guys! We're keeping the ladyfish for shark bait. We don't like to waste a single thing (as long as it's legal!), especially when it's so much fun to fight them. I hadn't really caught ladyfish much before today, and my old man made the tarpon comment, too. And yes, I had a double hooked swimbait that got chucked a few times. Just wanted to make sure I wasn't making some tactical error.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 4, 2008)

I caught the heck out them trolling Academy stick baits from my kayak. I figured that having three trebles helped, but watch out getting them in close, that is a lot of hooks shaking around.


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

hogdogs said:


> You are damned if you do and damned if you don't... Keep the line tight and they rip the lure out when they shake their head...
> Give them slack and they throw the thing...
> 
> Brent


Right, but if you keep it tight, it's likely that lure is coming flying back at you! Damn ladyfish.. go ahead and catch them all man, we're rooting for you!


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

you can have all the catfish too while your at it hahaha. but yea, ladyfish throw the hook, thereis no lady fish proof lure out there.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Theres almost no way to keep them from throwing the hook, a circle hook greatly reduces it but you will miss a few hook ups, i remember my first lady fish i was so happy and exited then when it threw the hook i almost jumped in after it.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

thats what we used on snapper boat back in day, get beer flat, layer filits salt on up about4 or 5 stacks. toughin baiplace on hook with skin to outdide, harder ro steali caught quite a few in pass last yr, prepaired them that way worked out good.It will stay on hook better. on articles on best snapper bait they also said same but to put in fridge 2 wks, we kept ours on deck.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

we were using white little bucktails caught most every one.


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

That happened to me a couple of days ago... the issue was that the hooks were just ripping out of their mouths. They make a mess but they're pretty fun to fight on super light tackle. =]


----------



## redfish0102 (May 25, 2011)

jdhkingfisher said:


> you can have all the catfish too while your at it hahaha. but yea, ladyfish throw the hook, thereis no lady fish proof lure out there.


Damn catfish are a pain in the ass XD


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

20simmons sea skiff said:


> we were using white little bucktails caught most every one.


Bucktail, really? I caught a hardtail today on a white bucktail and it shredded it. So, that bait ran out pretty quick and I never had a chance to throw it at them. I need to go pick up a few sometime soon.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Ladyfish are really fun when my grandkids are in the boat. I have also used the fillets as shark bait. I actually caught my last 2 cobia while shark fishing at 3 mile Barge out of Perdido Pass on Memorial day a few years ago. They followed one of my Ladyfish fillets up to the boat and we were able to land both fish. Not big enough to keep but they were fun!


----------



## g8rvet (May 24, 2011)

Trout love cut ladyfish strips. So do reds.


----------



## Galapas (Jul 16, 2008)

try to see how many you can catch in one cast... my record is 5:thumbup:


----------



## CallMeEddie (Nov 25, 2010)

Back on the bayou, we'd keep all the ladyfish we managed to land. Whatever we didnt cut for bait we'd fillet, scrape the meat off, mix with onion, celery, mayo, butter, tony chachere's, and bread crumbs. Fry 'em up for some delicious fish cakes. Of course, in Louisiana we'll eat anything!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Always wondered if anyone ate Ladyfish. Caught one yesterday that was a monster by ladyfish standards. She ate a bull minnow on a #2 Kahle hook. Needless to say, she jumped a TON as I was on light tackle fishing for flounder. In this spot, I've actually picked up a number of ladyfish in the past as it's by a bridge and they come through during tide changes frequently and hit the baits on their way to the bottom. Love to fight them and use them for bait though you guys are right, they make a MESS in the cooler flopping around. They make GREAT grouper bait as well. 

Now if I could find a use for the dang stingrays that sometimes come through in schools to hit 3 or 4 of our poles at a time to really screw things up! Do you eat the wings off those things CallMeEddie? I've always been curious to know if it was possible...


----------

